# Hawthorne project finished!



## Jrcxu (Oct 14, 2015)

Prewar Hawthorne frame w/custom tank, turned out pretty nice for my first moto bike!  Jetting the carb helped a lot for the altitude. I found a dual brake lever and converted one of the holes to a brake light switch that works perfect with a flexible LED strip tucked under the rear fender.


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 14, 2015)

looks cool! 
How about some pics of the brake-light lit up?


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 14, 2015)

That's freakin awesome!


----------



## bicycle larry (Oct 14, 2015)

very nicelly done . i like it a lot!!!!!  from bicycle larry


----------



## Dale Alan (Oct 14, 2015)

Very impressive,great job.


----------



## Jrcxu (Oct 14, 2015)

Thanks for the compliments!  As for the brake light, I just got a flexible LED 12" (2 6" pieces) light strip at auto zone and installed the "Try Me" button on the package directly into the lever (well, had to get a reverse button at radio shack so that it's 'off' when button is pushed in).  More pics of it:


----------



## squeedals (Oct 15, 2015)

Sooooooo cool!


----------



## catfish (Oct 15, 2015)

Nice !!!


----------



## theterrym (Oct 15, 2015)

Very cool!! I love the leather straps holding the tank to the frame. Looks nice and old school.


----------



## theterrym (Oct 15, 2015)

What did you make the tank from?


----------



## syclesavage (Oct 15, 2015)

Oh I like Hawthrones and I like that bike more pics please more pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jrcxu (Oct 15, 2015)

Thanks again! I was surprised how well it turned out myself.  Tank is just a metal pipe bent to fit the curve, welded at each end (had to smooth the underside with a little body filler bc of the bend). Already lost the brass gas cap due to vibration though, now I know :roll eyes:


----------



## syclesavage (Oct 16, 2015)

Better with the closeup pics .


----------



## azbug-i (Oct 27, 2015)

this is awesome great looking bike!


----------



## squeedals (Oct 27, 2015)

Soooooooooo coooooooool!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bricycle (Oct 27, 2015)

I really don't care for this modern moto's, but yours I like!!


----------



## catfish (Oct 27, 2015)

So what's the top speed on this?


----------

